# I miss the chat room



## MossCommuter (14 Feb 2012)

As per subject

thank you

please move along


----------



## lukesdad (14 Feb 2012)




----------



## Speicher (14 Feb 2012)




----------



## Shaun (15 Feb 2012)




----------



## Jezston (15 Feb 2012)

It wasn't IRC based was it? So, still hanging around somewhere if not accessible through the site?


----------



## BigonaBianchi (15 Feb 2012)

was there ever a chatroom????...guess so...ok ..so now I miss it too


----------



## Shaun (15 Feb 2012)

Jezston said:


> It wasn't IRC based was it? So, still hanging around somewhere if not accessible through the site?


 
No, it was a licensed service that ran on the IPS servers - which is why it wasn't a transferrable item. 

It's coming ...


----------



## Speicher (15 Feb 2012)

Admin said:


>


----------



## Shaun (15 Feb 2012)

Speicher said:


>


 
He he ... Mrs. Admin said pretty much the same thing ... but I've managed to bag an hour on the laptop ...


----------

